# I have a Yanmar ym 1700



## kevinlfrank86 (Apr 22, 2017)

I need to know what kind of oil to use in my tractor like the weight and what is a good mixture of antifreeze to use in my tractor


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.hoyetractor.com/support/knowledgebase.php?article=1

I use Rotella 15w40, any good diesel rated oil will work. 

Your 1700 didn't come from the factory with a water pump, unless one has been added one you need to pay close attention to the above attachment.


----------



## kevinlfrank86 (Apr 22, 2017)

how do I get the correct measurement of water and coolant for my yanmar 1700 tractor that does not have a water pump I tried to add it but still trys to run hot . 

Sent from my SM-S906L using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

https://www.hoyetractor.com/overheating.htm

Seems the system also might work better when tractor is run at a higher rpm. You might have to experiment with that theory. Make sure your exterior radiator fins are clean and not blocked. Air must freely pass through there for proper cooling. Interior radiator cores must also be clean. If you haven't, take the upper hose loose, stick a water hose in there and flush everything out real good.


----------

